# Fruit Bouquet - great idea!



## jkath (May 6, 2005)

Isn't this a great idea?
Next time you're asked to bring a platter of fruit, bring one of these! It's from a company I saw advertised, but I'm sure we could recreate this bouqet easily!
Just buy a lot of wooden skewers and cookie cutters.


----------



## pdswife (May 6, 2005)

Beautiful!


----------



## amber (May 6, 2005)

I saw your veggie flowers first, but this is equally as nice!

Sent this to my sisters too


----------



## middie (May 6, 2005)

oh that is so cute !! much better than a fruit basket.


----------



## marmalady (May 11, 2005)

I got one of these from my sweetie son for Mom's day - they're beautiful! And there must be 2 quarts of strawberries on them!


Really clever idea - I'll bet they're going to make money by the fistful with this idea - just hope there's not a strawberry blight or something, lol!


----------



## jkath (May 11, 2005)

Lucky you, marmalady!!!


----------

